

Depression Quest – a text-based game - stared
http://www.depressionquest.com/

======
a3n
"This video does not exist."

~~~
tzs
The link to play the game still works, though. I'm guessing the video was just
promotional material, so I'm not flagging like I normally would for a page
with broken content.

A lot of people have been flagging, though, and it is now just one flag away
from getting killed.

~~~
stared
My fault for not checking the video (I knew this site for some time and didn't
check it now - especially as I expected people to go straight to "Play").
Would it be to bad to repost it, providing a direct link to the game
([http://www.depressionquest.com/dqfinal.html](http://www.depressionquest.com/dqfinal.html))?

EDIT: OK, I did it
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9875014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9875014)),
with a full disclaimer.

